# New home needed for my beautiful bengal girl



## oswald (Jan 24, 2011)

I am looking for a new home for my lovely 3 year old bengal girl Elsa. Since moving she has been bullied by my other cats and despite every effort she remains very unhappy. I am looking for a home that has no other animals , where she can enjoy her own company and that of someone who will love her. Can anyone help please?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Have a look in Yellow pages for local rescues, or call your vet and ask if they can recommend some. If you decide to re-home her yourself, don't advertise "fee to good home" ask for an agreed donation and give it to charity 

Also ensure you do a home check or ask for vet reference. And check it out ...

Best to re-home with rescue back up in my thoughts!

Ensure she is spayed if not already done.


----------



## Mandle (Dec 2, 2010)

Good luck. Unusual to have a Bengal being bullied, usually its the other way around! I have a half Bengal and he does like a scrap! I'd take her if I didn't already have a houseful. Can you post a picture cos I'm sure we'd all love to see her.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

If you can post generally, which area you live, hopefully someone may know of and recommend a rescue that may be able to help


----------



## DebbieC (Dec 19, 2009)

Someone has just contacted me via Bengal Cat helpline looking specifically for a rescue Bengal. He lives in a flat in central London. I'm not sure where you are in terms of whether it is feasible for you to talk to him?


----------



## oswald (Jan 24, 2011)

Many thanks for replies. Have tried rescue centres but Elsa will go mad if she is in a cage and will not fair well when surrounded by other cats. With regard to living in a confined area, unfortunately Elsa is not a home bird and needs to have open spaces around, she wouldn't cope with city life I fear.


----------



## DebbieC (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info, if anything else comes up I will contact you again. Have you asked her breeder and the Breed Club for help?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

have you tried any bangal breed clubs they normally have a welfare section


----------



## Jojolou (Mar 13, 2011)

oswald said:


> I am looking for a new home for my lovely 3 year old bengal girl Elsa. Since moving she has been bullied by my other cats and despite every effort she remains very unhappy. I am looking for a home that has no other animals , where she can enjoy her own company and that of someone who will love her. Can anyone help please?


Hi there are you still looking to rehome your cat ? Do you have any pics that i could see please ?  Thanks


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

if your looking for a bengal Jojolou and you have no other cats how about Star 
Rushden Persian Rescue

also try

BENGAL: LIFE FOR CATS
Tel: 07903 108918
Email: [email protected]

BENGAL CAT CLUB - RESCUE
Tel: 01690 710465

BENGAL CAT RESCUE
National Rescue Tel: 08707 778149
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.bengalcatrescue.org.uk

good luck


----------

